# Grace IS:



## TeachingTulip (Feb 16, 2011)

Nothing less than new spiritual life bestowed upon sinners, and their adoption into the family of God, through the righteous accomplishments and merits of Jesus Christ.

Spiritual principle and definition of God's Grace: Romans 8:28


----------



## KaphLamedh (Feb 17, 2011)

Amen!

I don't remember who American preacher said about grace that "grace is undeserved love towards people from God". Do we deserve love or salvation? No, is grace of God. Sometimes when I stop to think about the grace that God has show me, I'm just speechless. I don't always understand why I'm saved by Jesus Christ and why not the "better" people than me. But that's something I don't need to think about. Was it Calvin who said that it is nearly impossible to us to comprehend why we are saved and why other are not?


----------

